# Where does your tax go?



## Brendan Burgess (1 Oct 2013)

From PublicPolicy.ie 






> Have you ever wanted to know what the government does with the tax money you give it? Our new [broken link removed] can tell you exactly where it all goes, down to the last cent!​


An interesting idea. I am not sure if it encourages me or discourages me.


----------



## Firefly (1 Oct 2013)

Hi all ..Just a quick post from the wilderness.

I entered my details and they back up an earlier claim that I made that we are now almost spending the same amount of money servicing our national debt as we spend on education..let's all rejoice and keep on borrowing I say. 

Firefly.


----------



## so-crates (1 Oct 2013)

I noticed that too, definitely drives home the point about aiming for eliminating the budget deficit, how much more can we borrow before we pay more on interest than education?


----------



## Gerry Canning (2 Oct 2013)

Close the schools. 

ps my children are reared !


----------



## fobs (2 Oct 2013)

Gerry Canning said:


> Close the schools.
> 
> ps my children are reared !


 
lol!


----------

